# E60 M5 on Rennen Forged R10 Wheels



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2015)

This amazing E60 BMW 5-Series is fitted with Rennen Forged R-10 X Concave Step Lip wheels. We merged a style like none other with function you can count on. These lightweight, multispoke wheels offer the best in extreme concave step lip design.

When it comes to Rennen Forged R-10 X Concave Step Lip wheels, the details matter. 20x10 in the front and 20x11.5 in the rear helps accentuate this E60's wide rear end, while the brushed center face and high-polished outer step lip offer attractive finishing touches to this showstopper. The R-10's fully-forged construction also adds unmistakable quality and durability to the equation.This E60 isn't the only vehicle that can benefit from Rennen Forged's remarkable concave forged wheels, as its wheels can be made to fit just about any vehicle.































When it comes to making a splash, a set of R-10s from Rennen Forged offer the right goods.​


----------

